# over-the-range microwave problem



## firehawkmph

Phil,
That's pretty much how most if not all of them are now. Around 16-16 1/2" tall, stick out a couple of inches or so. Most of the ones I have installed over the last few years have been the same size like yours. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rjniles

I had a similar problem. I removed the upper cabinet and reduced it height by about 3 inches and reinstalled. Brought the MW up flush with the bottom of the upper cabinet. It stills sticks out though.


----------



## SDC

This one is 15 3/4" high and 15 1/32 deep

This one is 15 3/8" high x 16 7/8" deep

These five are 16" high....

Here is the smallest I could find. (with very minimal effort)
Its a GE Profile Spacemaker II. 
It is only 11 3/16 tall and 12 9/32 deep.


----------



## blusnipe

Thanks for starting this thread aumanpj. I am currently wanting to install an overhead mw where there is now only a light and fan. What it the recommended clearance height over the stove. My cabinets are 15" above the counter. Space flush at the bottom of the cabinet above the stove is 30"W 12"D 14"H. Might possible have to move up cabinet.


----------



## firehawkmph

blusnipe said:


> Thanks for starting this thread aumanpj. I am currently wanting to install an overhead mw where there is now only a light and fan. What it the recommended clearance height over the stove. My cabinets are 15" above the counter. Space flush at the bottom of the cabinet above the stove is 30"W 12"D 14"H. Might possible have to move up cabinet.


Blus,
Your uppers are about 3" lower than normal. Usually there is 18" between counters and bottom of uppers. If I follow your dimensions right, you have 29" between your counter and the bottom of the cabinet above your stove. If you go with one of the larger sizes, you will only have around 13" of clearance. That's pretty snug. If you go with the GE spacemaker, you would be ok.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## blusnipe

Thats what I figure. I had been planning to remove the bottom of the cabinet and move it up and then rebuild the cab doors, but hoping to find an easier alternative. The cabinet above the stove is part of the rest of the cabinets, I wish it was its own like the one over the frig then I could just raise the whole thing. I'd lift the whole cabinets up but the wife does not want to use a step stool. Update: showed the wife the post and she is for raising the cabs now, The ge spacesaver is too small from the spec, it is smaller than our countertop mw, Thanks ya'll


----------

